# Schnecken blokieren



## Peter0123 (28 August 2021)

Hallo SPS Gemeinde, 

ich soll ein Programm TIA 15.1 erstellen was es ermöglicht wenn die Schnecke in einer Richtung blockiert kurz zurück fährt und dann wieder in die andere Richtung weiter fährt. Normalerweise steigt der Strom solange diese blockiert, jedoch ist in der Anlage kein Strommessgerät vorhanden um diese dann an der SPS zu geben für ein Vergleich, um somit eine Bedingung zu setzen. Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit wie man der SPS mitzuteilen das da eine Blockade vorliegt? 
Hardware:

CPU 1200 DC/DC/Relay
2DI/DO Karten

Software TIA15.1

Danke für die Unterstützung

Peter


----------



## Frohnius (28 August 2021)

du könntest einen drehzahlsensor einsetzen ....
aber da ist es vll schon zu spät ... und der motorschutzschalter löst aus ...
ich denke aber, dass die montage und verkabelung eines sensors evtl mehr aufwand ist, als einen stromwandler nachzurüsten ...

der stromwandler hätte den vorteil, den materialzufluss stoppen zu können, bevor die schnecke blockiert


----------



## Plan_B (28 August 2021)

Einen induktiven Ini an der Motorkupplung installieren und mit einem flankengetriggerten TOF abfragen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 August 2021)

Man könnte auch einen cos-phi-Wächter einsetzen. Der Aufwand ist aber ähnlich einer Strommessung. Ohne irgend etwas nachzurüsten wird es allerdings recht schwierig.


----------



## georg28 (28 August 2021)

Strommessung reagiert schneller falls die Schnecke blockiert als ein Sensor auf einen Nocken. Bei einem Nocken hat man halt immer Zeiten bis man mitbekommt dass dort eine Blockade ist. Da kann es halt dann schon zu spät sein. Kommt halt drauf an welche Schäden können so eine Blockade verursachen bzw wie häufig passiert die. Welche Konstellation billiger ist kommt drauf an wie gut lässt sich ein Nocken Befestigen vs. Welche Leistung muß eine entsprechende Strommessung haben bzw was für ein Motor treibt die schnecke an. Programmierung schenkt sich nicht viel


----------



## Peter0123 (28 August 2021)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann löst der cos phi Wächter ab einer gewissen Grenze aus. Diesen könnte ich dann als eingangssignal nehmen. Wenn dieser dann auslöst dann soll die Schnecke linksrum drehen und dann nach einer zeit wieder rechtsrum. Das wäre dann so realisierbar, denke ich. Da müsste ich dann wissen welche StromGrenze ich da nehmen sollte, wie lang sie linksrum drehen sollte und wie oft das versucht werden sollte bis zum Abbruch. Gibt's da Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## adiemus84 (28 August 2021)

Eaton PKE mit SmartWire DT. Da bekommst dann u.a die genaue Auslastung des Auslösers heraus.

Ist vor allem interessant, wenn es um mehrere Schnecken geht.

Ich habe das mal für 4 Antriebe realisiert. Zeitaufwand für Vorbereitung 2h + 5h für Software und Installation.

Ich war echt begeistert von dem System und werde es demnächst wieder einsetzen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (28 August 2021)

An einer Förderschnecke für Zuckerrüben habe ich schon mal eine Auswertung mit Initiatoren für die Reversierung eingesetzt. Dort kamen mehrere Inis zum Einsatz, damit ich nach einer Sekunde den Stillstand erkennen kann. Ich würde alle Parameter einstellbar gestalten, also Anzahl an Reversierungen bis zur Abschaltung und die Reversierdauer. An die Werte muss man sich im Betrieb herantasten, als Startwert setze ich dann meistens drei Reversierungen.

Da man sich an die Grenzwerte herantasten muss, würde ich auch keinen CosPhi Wächter einsetzen, sondern wenn dann eine Motorstrommessung mit Analogwert in der SPS. Dann kannst du auch eine Aufzeichnung erstellen, und anhand des Verlaufs Grenzwerte, Verzögerungszeiten etc. einstellen.


----------



## Plan_B (28 August 2021)

Den zeitlichen Vorteil einer Strommessung vor der INI-Variante halte ich für marginal.
Die INI-Variante kann mit mehren Nocken arbeiten, dann ist ein zeitlicher Verzug geringer.

Ist das ganze zu empfindlich und die Schnecke dreht ohne Grund mal kurz zurück wird eine Verstopfung noch begünstigt.


----------



## Heinileini (28 August 2021)

Peter0123 schrieb:


> Gibt's da Erfahrungswerte?


Wenn's nicht um eine neu-entwickelte Maschine geht, einfach mal die Kunden/Bediener ähnlicher Maschinen befragen.
Die Anwender der Maschinen wissen in solchen Dingen oft viel besser Bescheid als die Hersteller.


----------



## escride1 (28 August 2021)

Peter0123 schrieb:


> Da müsste ich dann wissen welche StromGrenze ich da nehmen sollte, wie lang sie linksrum drehen sollte und wie oft das versucht werden sollte bis zum Abbruch. Gibt's da Erfahrungswerte?


Die Stromgrenze ergibt sich ja aus dem normalen Materialfluss der maximal da sein dürfte und alles was z.B. 20% darüber ist wird zur Umkehrung führen, sofern die 20% den Nennstrom nicht übersteigen.

Anders, wie wir es machen:
Wir nutzen für Holzsabsauganlagen mit Filtersystem in denen Schnecken sind immer Initiatoren die an der entgegengesetzten Seite, also nicht am Motor. Das mit einem Flügelrad, je nach Geschwindigkeit der Schnecke, bis zu 4 Flügel pro Umdrehung.
Kommt ein Signal nicht, dann liegt es am Material sowie der geförderten Geschwindigkeit wie lange wir rückwärts drehen lassen können bevor das Material an der falschen Seite verpresst wird. Dafür haben wir 1m Restweg über in die wir zurückziehen könnten. Das sollte also berücksichtigt werden.
Für unsere Einsatzzwecke drehen wir bei fehlendem Ini etwa 5 Sekunden rückwärts, dann vorwärts, bis zu drei Male, dann kommt die Störung, vorher nur Warnungen. 20 Sekunden entsprechen 1m Weg bei den meisten Schnecken.


----------



## georg28 (28 August 2021)

Es kommt auch auf den Füllgrad der Schnecke drauf an. Man müsste halt erstmal wissen was sind die Rahmenbedingungen


----------



## Mrtain (29 August 2021)

Läuft der Antrieb der Schnecken über einen Umrichter? Eventuell könnte dieser dann ein signal ausgeben, wenn eine eingestellte Stromgrenze erreicht wird?


----------



## maxvmi (3 November 2021)

Servus, mit einem S210 Antriebsregler könntest du das Drehmoment auslesen und dementsprechend auf ein Max. Drehmoment fahren und anschließend anders verfahren!


----------

